# 2012 Freeport Offshore Blast Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Listening to suggestions from team who fished tournaments in 2011, we decided to have another offshore tournament at Surfside Marina.

2012 Freeport Offshore Blast Offshore Tournament
August 3-4, 2012
Surfside Marina
Surfside Texas

Entry Fee- $150 if recieved by July 30th
Late Entry Fee-$200 if recieved after July 30th
Calcutta Insurance-$150 each boat

***Calcutta***
2 Kingfish- 1 Ling
Combined weight of all 3 fish
Pays 1st thu 3rd

Side Pots:

Big Kingfish -$200 each boat - Pays 1st place only
Red Snapper (If we have a season) -$100 each boat
Amberjack - $100 each boat- Pays 1st and 2nd
Lady Angler- $50 each lady angler- Pays 1st place only
Dolphin- $100 each boat-Pays 1st and 2nd
Grouper- $100 each boat- Pays 1st and 2nd
Wahoo- $100 each boay- Pays 1st and 2nd
Barracuda-$100 each boat-Pays 1st and 2nd
Junior Angler-No fee- Pays $500 for 1st place- $300 for 2nd place- $200 for 3rd place

*Thanks to the following sponsors for added money to the side pots:*

*$250-Deep Sea Marine Lighting- added to Lady Angler Pot*

*$500- Planet Ford -added to Grouper Pot*

*$1000- Gary Belvin and Family- added to the Junior Angler Pot*

*$500- Busha Boat Works- added to the Barracuda Pot*

*$500 - Mr. Mike Rizutto- added to the Ling Pot*

*$250 -Matagorda Sportfishing Charters-added to the Wahoo Pot*

*Also, thanks to the following sponsors/donors that make the tournament a sucess:*

*Tuf Line Braided Line*
*Savage High Performance Rods*
*American Rodsmiths*
*Ocean Tamer Marine Grade Bean Bags*
*Wet Sounds Marine Audio*
*Yeti Coolers*
*Pelagic Gear.com*
*Hiltons Realtime-Navigator*

Anyone wanting a tournament brochure mailed to them, please send me a pm with your mailing address.


----------



## J_Philla (Oct 22, 2009)

cant wait, great tourney!!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Cant wait either. Surfside Marina is a great place to have a tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Had some teams who are not a registered member of 2cool send me a email through the www.matagordasportfishing.com website under contact us. Teams who are not a registered member feel free to contact us through there, or better yet, register to be a member here and join one of the best fishing websites around. Please advised when you email which tournament you want a brochure for, or all of them.

Thanks!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

This tournament is going to be a good tournament. Had alot of teams who wanted tournament brochures for this one.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Dropped off a stack of tournament brochures today at Surfside Marina. Stop by there and pick one up. Those who have requested a brochure mailed to them, they will go out next week.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2011 Winners*

Here are last years winners when the tournament was held in Sargent.

1st place- Team Nice and Easy- 100.6 points
2nd place- Team Backlash III- 85.6 points
3rd place- Team Reel Therapy- 82.7 points

Big King Side Pot- Team XXX - 43.1 LBS

Red Snapper: 1st - Team Bills Deal- 19.1 lbs
2nd- Team We Cant Fish- 18.6 lbs

Dolphin: 1st place- Team Pescado Volador- 11.1 lbs
2nd place- Team Nice and Easy- 9.2 lbs

Grouper : 1st place- Team We Cant Fish- 72 lbs
2nd place- Team Labella Vita- 48.5 lbs

Barracuda: 1st place- Team Labella Vita- 19.3 lbs
2nd place- Team Joint Custody- 19.2 lbs

Ling: 1st place - Team On the Take-36.7 lbs
2nd place- Team Bad Habit-32.9 lbs

Lady Angler- 1st place- Team XXX Sheila- 43.1 lb Kingfish

Junior Angler- 1st place- Team Bustin Loose- Dillon- 26.8 lb Kingfish
2nd place- Team Aimless- Katie- 16.1 lb Kingfish
3rd place- Team Aimless- Amy- 15.6 lb Kingfish


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

When are yall going to have an overnighter tournament offshore, with two days of fishing? That cuts the cost of fuel in half....And about 5X times more fishing hours. Any thoughts or votes on that?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

There will be tournament brochures for the Freeport Offshore Blast at the Savage Rods booth at the fishing show starting tomorrow. Stop by and visit Don and crew and pick up some brochures.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

Please welcome www.thegpshut.com as a sponsor of the Freeport Offshore Blast. They are sponsoring $250 to be added to a selected side pot to be paid directly to the winners. Please visit www.thegpshut.com and consider them for your electronics purchases in the future.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New Sponsor*

Please welcome a new sponsor for the Freeport Offshore Blast Offshore Tournament. Brute outdoors has donated a 155 qt Brute Cooler to the tournament. Please visit www.bruteoutdoors.com and take a look at thier line of tough, well made coolers.

Thanks Jeremy and crew for the support of Texas Offshore Tournaments


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsorship*

Thanks to Joey Austin from Muy Loco Sportfishing here on 2cool. Joey has sponsored $250 to be added to a selected side pot for the Freeport Offshore Blast Offshore Tournament.

Thanks Joey for the sponsorship.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

We will be there!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Another sponsor*

Please welcome Bad Boy Custom Rods as a sponsor of the Freeport Offshore Blast Offshore Tournament. Jay Potts makes some outstanding offshore rods and someone is going to win one at the tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Round one of the brochures (125 of them) have been mailed out.

Round two of the brochures (114 of them) will go out this Friday.

We waited to add all the sponsors we have been getting to the brochures before we sent them out. We still have more sponsors to add and they will be added to the brochures as we print again, which will be in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

We are proud to announce a new sponsor. JB Offshore tackle is a new local business that will be donating $200 worth of assorted bottom, deep drop and kingfish rigs to the tournament. JB Offshore tackle is owned by Jeff Butera (Butera Cape Horn here on 2cool) and is starting his new business.

Thanks Jeff for the donation!

Also, all of our tournaments are 100% calcutta payback and 100% side pot payback to the winners with a low entry fee.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$250 sponsor*

Giving credit where credit is due, we would like to say thank you to the sponsors who support our tournament with added money to be paid to the winners of the side pots.

Miles2fish here on 2cool has sponsored the Lady Angler category of the Freeport Offshore Blast in the amount of:

$250

www.deepsee.com

Please visit thier website and support who support us. They have some super bright and super quality lighting for the marine industry.

Thank you Miles for the support!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Third batch of tournament brochures are being mailed out this week! If you havent already sent me a p.m with your mailing address and you wish to have a tournament brochure, please send me your mailing address.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Busha Boat Works*










Don Busha and crew have been supporters of our offshore tournaments for a long time.

For your Suzuki, Evinrude and Yamaha needs, please give Don a call.

*$500 sponsor* of the Barracuda category


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Dont forget about this one. First weekend in August.

I have this one in a PDF format if someone needs one emailed to them.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

To those who sent p.m s in regards to a tournament brochure emailed to them. I will get that done tonight as soon as I get home. Thanks!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Next up is our last offshore tournament of the season. The Freeport Offshore Blast is coming up in 2 weeks. Early entry deadline is July 30th.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Savage Rods*

Don Savage from Savage Rods is a sponsor of the Freeport Offshore Blast.

For some nice custom rods, give Don a call....


----------



## TXAG2012 (Jun 29, 2012)

When will scales open and close? 

Is this going to be an over night fishing tourney?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

No overnight. Scales will open on tournament day, which is Saturday at 5pm and all teams must be in line to weigh before 7pm.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Can you launch out of other ports?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Galveston
Freeport
Sargent
Matagorda


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

You should get in it Joe - right up your alley with the 2 kingfish calcutta & one ling (and maybe you can catch a decent ling unlike me 

Alot of good spots for over 40lb kings out of Freeport...

T-BONE


----------



## Insta-Gator (Mar 15, 2007)

I vote for an overnight tournament. Less but kicking


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We should start a petition on overnight tournaments. The tuna crowd stays offshore every weekend. Meanwhile king tournaments have withered on the vine, since their glory days in the 1980s when anyone could spend the night offshore. I'm talking about tourneys with 200 boats...Today they're lucky to get 35.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

King whats? LOL... People 'round-here' want to eat Joe. I miss 'em too (King tournaments). 

However, Mark sets up some great tournaments! I am glad to see Mark doing any kind of tournaments (wouldn't mind an overnighter either though).

T-BONE


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep, I like his multi-fish format. And thank goodness someone is holding offshore tournaments that are non-billfish. We had some good multi-fish tourneys back in the day. Snapper/King/Ling or another time 2 Kings and 2 Ling total weight.


----------



## John Thomas Dusek (Oct 19, 2004)

I think that Joe should put on an overnight kingfish tournament. I would love to see just 100 boats... Carl tried hard a few years ago. Maybe even have the weigh in at the old beach bait and tackle parking lot.


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

I think they need a outboard only king fish tourny like they had back in the day in texascity when the rusty hook did it

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

I think the work and time mark puts in for us to have these fun tournaments is great. He does a hell of a job. Thanks mark and Kelly.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Good comments and suggestions.

Maybe Trouthappy can organize, get sponsors, staff and run a overnight tournament in 2013. Heck , I would love the opportunity to fish in a tournament again.

These overnight tournaments that those spoke of, my question is what happened to them? If they were so popular, then why are they no more?
My feelings is that you may have a handful of teams that would stay overnight to catch kingfish, ling and snapper. If there is Tuna in the tournament, maybe a little more. 

In 2013, we will have a new format for one of our tournaments. I feel this new format will be a good change for 2013. 

Lets get back to the Freeport Offshore Blast thread. Got about a week to go to get your early entry in. For those who requested a tournament brochure, they will go out in the am.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks to American Rodmsiths for the sponsorship for the Freeport Offshore Blast.

Go to www.americanrodsmiths.com and take a look at thier offshore rods.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

This will be the first offshore tournament to catch some big amberjack. Make sure to get in the Amberjack side pot. Some of the earlier entry forms did not have Amberjack on the entry because of the uncertainty of our 2012 Amberjack season. We will make the announcement at the captains meeting to make sure everyone knows we have an amberjack side pot.

Just a few more days to take advantage of the early entry.


----------



## Texas Walt (Aug 5, 2011)

*42 Shootout?*

I just flew in from Iraq last night to fish the 42 Shootout, only to get a voicemail informing me that the tournament was postponed. Are you involved with this one? If so, can you clue me in as to what happened?

Regards,
Walt


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Walt,

I am in no way involved in that tournament. I had heard it was cancelled because of lack of interest, but is going to be re-scheduled for another time.

If you are here for an extended time, fish the Freeport Offshore Blast. 

Mark


----------



## a2thetony (Jun 12, 2011)

How do I register?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Send me your email address and I will send you a brochure with entry form. Or just wait until next Friday, Aug 3rd and sign up at Surfside Marina from 4pm til 7pm, which is registration time. That same night is captains meeting/calcutta.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

One week to go.......


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Weather looks good for a change. Should be some big fish brought in.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Should be some big amberjack weighed in for sure. Few days to go.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Let's get ready to roll!!


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

*We're in*

Fishin Friday with clients Mark. May have to do a little pre-fishing/customer entertainment. We're going to try our luck! See you Friday!


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

*X2*



whos your daddy said:


> Good comments and suggestions.
> 
> Maybe Trouthappy can organize, get sponsors, staff and run a overnight tournament in 2013. Heck , I would love the opportunity to fish in a tournament again.
> 
> ...


Lot's of suggestions.....I wouldn't want to organize one much less 4. I enjoy tournaments when I get to fish them! Thanks Mark for doing what you do(or what Kelly does)... wait Taylor does it all! I have met alot of great fisherman fishing your tourneys.....even when I didn't win one. See y'all Friday.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Yep! You will catch a 50 lb Ling on Friday now !


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

Customers line will get broke by accident! Ain't it past your bedtime?


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

We're going dorado fishing Friday with your new bait! Ha


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Registration opens tomorrow at 4pm til 7pm at Surfside Marina.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Is it looking like its gonna be a good turn out?


----------



## 1 hung low (Aug 22, 2011)

*Calm down wind*

We are ready for this one looks like small wave but real close we will be fishing a new boat . . This round.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks like a good turnout so far, got alot of calls in the past couple of days. Its the last tournament of this type for the year, so we are looking for a good turnout. See everyone there tomorrow afternoon/night....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

JB Offshore Tackle will have a booth set up at the tournament. He will be taking 10% off all of his rigs for the tournament.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Rod and Book Auction for Rik!!! $2355.00*

First and Foremost, I would like to thank Mark and Kelly for allowing us to be part of their tournament. Not in a way of participating as in years past. But allowing us to help, one in need! They are great people and responsive to everyone's needs!

Wendy displayed the rod in great fashion, and the first bid was *$500.00 ,* then followed by a bid of *$1000.00* , and the the last bid was for *$1100.00.*

Thank You *"Team Reel Therapy"* for Winning the Auction (*$1100.00*)!!!

At the end of the Calcutta, *Charles Emola* came up and and donated an extra *$1000.00* towards Rik's cause, Way to go!!!

As fisherman were leaving they stop by and added another *$155.00* towards the total. Fisherman for Fisherman, I cant say anything else.

Mark, Kelly, Wendy, and I were amazed by the generosity by all. We are a Family and lets continue to keep Rik in our thoughts and prayers.

Team "Just One More" will add another $100.00 providing a total of $2355.00 to be deposited on Monday!!!

God Bless us All,

Team "Just One More"

Jason and Wendy


----------

